# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Local Industrial en Alquiler en Ancash

## SEAGRO

_Local Industrial en Alquiler en Ancash_  
Area Total: 35,000 m2 totalmente cercado
Precio: Trato directo
El Local esta ubicado en la Carretera a Pallasca Km. 5, Z.I. Tambo Real Nuevo, Distrito de Santa, Provincia del Santa y Departamento de Ancash (a 10 min. de Chimbote).
Cuenta con Energia Eletrica (transformador de Alta Tension y transformix), agua potable (pozo, bomba neuatica), servicios higienicos, Oficinas, Casa de Huesped, Puerta de acceso Industrial, Nave Industrial Techada, Patio de Maniobras, Wi-Fi, Vigilancia, etc.
Ideal: Planta Agroindustrial, Centro de Operaciones, Almacen, Transporte de Carga, Centro de Acopio, etc. 
Mas información en Cel. 999221966 o seagroperu@seagroperu.com.pe  Agroindustria.jpg Planta_Deshidratado.jpg seagro_frontera1.jpgTemas similares: ALQUILER DE TERRENO EN ICA alquiler de 60 has en Olmos Alquiler de terreno en Imperial - Cañete Alquiler de terrenos agricolas Alquiler de fundo agricola en pisco.

----------

